# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  تفريغ لقاء (التربية بالاستعانة) للأستاذة أناهيد السميري.

## ذكرى الدار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*أخواتي الفاضلات، إليكم سلسلة تفاريغ من دروس أستاذتنا الفاضلة أناهيد السميري حفظها الله، وفّق الله بعض الأخوات لتفريغها، ونسأل الله أن ينفع بها.*
*تنبيهات هامة:*
*- منهجنا الكتاب والسنة على فهم السلف الصالح.*
*- هذه التفاريغ من اجتهاد الطالبات ولم تطلع عليه الأستاذة حفظها الله، أما الدروس المعتمدة من الأستاذة فهي موجودة في شبكة مسلمات قسم (شذرات من دروس الأستاذة أناهيد)*
*http://www.muslimat.net/*
*- الكمال لله عز وجل، فكتابه هو الكتاب الوحيد الكامل السالم من الخطأ، فما ظهر لكم من صواب فمن الله وحده، وما ظهر لكم فيه من خطأ فمن أنفسنا والشيطان، ونستغفر الله.*
*والله الموفق لما يحب ويرضى.
الملف في المرفقات
وهنا رابط تحميل http://www.4shared.com/office/Gdvcm9Y-/___1_.html
*

----------


## ذكرى الدار

لم يظهر الملف المرفق، حاولت عدة مرات ولا أعلم ما المشكلة، إذا ممكن أحد يفيدني جزاكن الله خيرا.

----------


## ذكرى الدار

(التربية بالاستعانة)
للأستاذة أناهيد السميري حفظها الله
ألقي يوم الخميس الموافق 3/2/1430هـ

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


الحمد لله ربّ العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيّدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
الحمد لله الذي يسّر لنا هذا اللقاء وأسأله -سبحانه وتعالى- أن يجعله لقاءًا مباركًا مرحومًا، اللهم آمين

نتكلّم اليوم إن شاء الله عن مسألة التربية واسم اللقاء التربية بالاستعانة
وهذا اللقاء له شِقّان: نبدأ في الكلام عن الاستعانة أولاً ثم الكلام عن التربِية بالاستعانة.
سنتكلم *في مسألة الاستعانة بالله –عزّ وجلّ- في خمس قواعد:*

القاعدة الأولى:
أنّ الله –عزّ وجلّ– لمَّا ابتلاك واختبرك، ما ابتلاك بقواك الذاتية، إنما ابتلى فيك قوة استعانتك به.


يعني أنت يا عبد تَعلَم في أوائل سورة الملك أن الله –عزّ وجلّ– خلقك من أجل أن يبتليك، قال تعالى: {خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا}[1]، إذاً أنت مخلوق لِتُبْتلى وتختبر في الحياة.
لكن كيف؟ وماذا ستفعل؟ وفي ماذا ستُخْتبر؟ كل الاختبار دائر في دائرة واحدة:
هل تستعين بهِ أو تستعين بغيره؟
لابد أن تتصوّر أنه ليس لك قوة ذاتية، ألم تسمع وصفك في سورة الإنسان {هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الْإِنْسَانِ حِينٌ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ} ما به؟ {لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْئًا مَذْكُورًا} ثم {إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا (2) إِنَّا هَدَيْنَاهُ السَّبِيلَ إِمَّا شَاكِرًا وَإِمَّا كَفُورًا}[2] فإذًا كنت لست بشيء لا من جهة الإيجاد ولا من جهة الإعداد ولا من جهة الإمداد ولا من جهة الإسعاد، فالله –عزّ وجلّ- هو الذي أوجدك وأعدّك وأمدّك وأسعدك، لا تتّجه يمنةً ولا يسرةً لتبحث عن أسبابٍ للإسعاد والإمداد، بل أسباب الإسعاد والإمداد كلها مِن الله.
فإذا تصوّرت أن أبناءك سبب إسعادك، فهم ليسوا سببًا للإسعاد إلا أن يجعلهم الله سببًا لذلك، وليسوا سببًا للرحمة إلا أن يقذف الله في قلوبهم أن يرحموك، وليسوا سببًا للرِّفق بك إلا أن يُلقي الله في قلوبهم أن يَرفُقوا بك.
انتهى الأمر على أنك مُختَبر و مُبْتَلى بقوة استعانتك وليس بقواك الذاتية.
إذًا نحن اُخْتُبِرنا في الحياة، اختَبَرنا الله أن نُنَفّذ أوامره ونَنتهي عن نواهيه، هذا الاختبار لن ننجح فيه بقوانا الذاتية، إنما ننجح فيه بقوة الاستعانة.
*والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة:*
1- {إياك نعبد} تأتي بـ {إياك نستعين}.
لا تتحقّق الغاية التي هي "إياك نعبد" إلا بتحقق الوسيلة التي هي "إياك نستعين"

( إياك نعبد ) غاية و ( إياك نستعين ) وسيلة


1- وتقول قبل خروجك من بيتك: ((بِسْمِ اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لاَ حَوْلَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِاللَّهِ))[3] يعني تخرج لتحصيل مصالحك التي لا تستطيعها إلا بحول الله وقوته.
فَكُل ما يصيبك إذا كان من كَدر فلا يُفَرِّجهُ إلا الله، وإن كان من خير فَلَن يعطيه إلا الله.
2- بل لمَّا يُأذِّن المُؤَذِّن فتستجيب له ويقول "حيَّ على الصلاة – حيَّ على الفلاح" تقول: (لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ) أيْ أنا لا أستطيع أن أقوم إلى صلاتي إلا أن يعطيني الله –عزّ وجلّ– الحول والقوة.
عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ وَقَّاصٍ قَالَ: إِنِّي عِنْدَ مُعَاوِيَةَ إِذْ أَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنُهُ، فَقَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ كَمَا قَالَ الْمُؤَذِّنُ، حَتَّى إِذَا قَالَ "حَيَّ عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ" قَالَ ((لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ)) فَلَمَّا قَالَ "حَيَّ عَلَى الْفَلَاحِ" قَالَ ((لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ)) وَقَالَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ مَا قَالَ الْمُؤَذِّنُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: "سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ"[4].
فعلى ذلك أنت لست بشيء إنما أنت عبد وَصفُكَ الحقيقي أنَّك (فقير)، والفقر هذا مِن أعظم الأوصاف التي تأتي بالخيرات.
موسى عليه السلام كيف نزلت عليه الخيرات وانفتح باب الفَرج عليه؟ لّمَّا قال: {رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ}[5] فجاء بعد ذلك الخير الكثير.
إذاً، اعلم أنك يا عبد اُبتليت بقوة استعانتك ولم تبتلى بقواك الذاتية، هذا أول معنى في مسألة الاستعانة.

[/CENTER]
[1] الملك:2

[2] الإنسان: 1-3

[3] رواه أبو داود والترمذي وصحّحه الألباني.

[4] رواه النسائي وأحمد وحسنه الألباني.

[5] القصص:24

----------


## ذكرى الدار

القاعدة الثانية:كيف أُقَوي استعانتي بالله؟تَقوَى استعانتك بالله كُلَّما تعلّمت عن نفسك وكلمَّا تعلّمت عن رَبَّك.من الذي سَيُعَلِمَك عن نفسك؟تتبّع وصوفاتك في كتاب الله، أنت (الإنسان) ماذا تكون؟ مَرْ معنا وصوفات الإنسان:ففي سورة الإنسان: {إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا}لم نكن شيئا مذكورًا إنما كُلَّنا ضَعْف.وكما في سورة النحل: {وَاللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ}[1]وفي سورة النساء قال: {وَخُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ ضَعِيفًا}[2]وفي سورة الأعراف:{قُلْ لَا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا}[3]وقال: {إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعًا (19) إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا (20) وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا (21) إِلَّا الْمُصَلِّينَ}[4][5] إلى آخر وصوفات الإنسان التي يكفينا فيها آية فاطر {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنْتُمُ الْفُقَرَاءُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ}[6]أمَّا مقياس فَقرك، فليس هو مقياس النَّاس الذي يتداولونه بأموالهم إنما أنت فقير، فلمّا يأتيك النعاس فأنت فقير إلى الفراش، ولمَّا تجوع فأنت فقير إلى الطعام، ولما تَعرى فأنت فقير إلى اللّباس، إلى آخر مظاهر فقرك، فأنت في دائرة الفقر، لست مكتفٍ بذاتك.إذاً {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنْتُمُ الْفُقَرَاءُ} فقراء إلى من؟ ليس إلى بعضكم، وهذا من نعمة الله علينا إنما{أَنْتُمُ الْفُقَرَاءُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ}الله –عزّ وجلّ– وحده الصَّمد الذي لا يحتاج إلى أحد، وكل أحدٍ يحتاج إليه.هو –سبحانه وتعالى– *(الأول)* الذي ليس قبله شيء فلا تطلب شيء من لا شيء، بل اطلب كل شيء من (الأول) الذي ليس قبله شيء، إذا أردْت أن تأخذ بالأسباب فاطْلُب من ربّ الأسباب أن يأتيك بالأسباب.وإذا أردْت معرفة مسألة الأسباب فانظر إلى قوله تعالى: {أَأَنْتُمْ تَزْرَعُونَهُ أَمْ نَحْنُ الزَّارِعُونَ}[7]من أين لك الحبة والبذرة؟ من أين لك التربة؟ من أين لك الماء؟ من أين لك القدرة على شَقِّ هذه الأرض؟هو سبحانه *(الآخِر)* الذي ليس بعده شيء.كل هذا ما هو إلا من عطاء الله، ثم إذا انتهى جَمعك للأسباب وضعتها فوق بعض، ثم تسأل الله .من فالقُ الحبِّ والنَّوى؟ ومن مُخرج الثمرات؟ لا يوجد فالقٌ للحب والنوى ولا مُخرج للثمرات إلا هو -سبحانه وتعالى-؛ لذلك لابد من تصور تمام النَّقص من أنفسنا مع تمام كمال الرب –سبحانه وتعالى– فعلمُكَ بهذا يزيد استعانتك!إذًا تأتي قوة الاستعانة من قوة معرفة العبد لنفسه ومن قوة معرفه العبد لربه، لكن مادام أنك مخدوع في معرفة نفسك، ستكون النتيجة أنَّه سيكون في قلبك استغناء عن الله وعدم طلب العون منه، من أجل ذلك تأتي القاعدة الثالثة: القاعدة الثالثة:لابد أن تعالج نقاط ضعفَك في الاستعانةأين نقطة الضعف في الاستعانة؟لمّا تأتي تعمل العمل أول مرة، أو تدخل مكان أول مرة، أو تتعامل مع آلةٍ أول مرة، ما هي المشاعر التي تكون عندك؟هي مشاعر الخوف التي بَعدها يأتي طلب العون من الله.مثال: لو دخلتَ مدرسة جديدة أو تَمَّ تعيينك في مكان لأول مرة، سيكون فيها طلب العون من الله، أما المرات التي بعدها فمع العادة والخبرة يَضْعف طَلبَك للعون!أبسط مثال مشترك بيننا:لما أطبخ الطعام لأول مرة، هل مِثل لما أكون طبخته مِرارًا وتكرارًا؟ الجواب لا ففي المرة الأولى أقول: (بسم الله) و(أستعين بالله) لإنجاحها، لكن المتمرّس ماذا يفعل؟ يكون عنده مهارة، يعني يصل لمشاعره مهارته في هذا العمل، فالمَهارَة هذه تُضْعِف الاستعانة، وكأنك تتصور أنك أنت بنفسك تستطيع.حتى وأنت تتعامل مع أبنائك، دائمًا تقول الأم: لي ولد من الأولاد ليس مثل إخوانه، وكأني ما ربيته! كأن عُمري ما علّمته! اعلم أنّ الله ابتلاك في هذا من أجل أن تتأدّب وتعرف أنك لمّا علّمت الابن الأول وربّيته، ما كانت قُواك التي تُربي ولا تُعلِّم، ولمّا أعانك الله، أنكرت فضله ونسبته إلى نفسك! فربَّاك الله وأتى لك ِبولد مختلِف (كل القوانين عنده غير مقبولة) بعد خمس أو أربع أطفال ربّيتهم، ، لماذا؟ أليس أنا نفسي التي ربيت الأوائل؟ لا، لابد أن تفهم جيدا أنك لست أنت الذي ربيت الأوائل ولا أنت الذي تربي هذا، ما يربيهم إلا الله إذاً معنى هذا أنه لابد أن نعالج نقطة الضعف في قلوبنا، فكل شيء لك فيه خبرة، ستكون استعانتك فيه ضعيفة.ماذا أفعل في نقاط الضعف هذه؟هناك ثلاث أفعال:*1)* *تَدَرَّب:* دَرِّب نفسك على الاستعانة في صغير الأمور قبل كبيرها عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: ((إِنَّ الدِّينَ يُسْرٌ وَلَنْ يُشَادَّ الدِّينَ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا غَلَبَهُ فَسَدِّدُوا وَقَارِبُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالْغَدْوَةِ[8] وَالرَّوْحَةِ[9] وَشَيْءٍ مِنْ الدُّلْجَةِ[10]))[11].

*2) لاحظ نفسك:* لاحظ نقاط ضعفك ومواطن تركُكَ للاستعانة، هناك مواطن تترك الاستعانة فيها وتشعر أن هذا الأمر لا يحتاج إلى استعانة!

*3) ركِّز:* في الأشياء التي اعتدت أن تستعين فيها وقلبك غير موجود أثنائها يعني لمّا نشرب كأس ماء نقول بسم الله، ولمَّا نأكل نقول بسم الله، لكن أين قلوبنا وقت قولها؟! هل نشعر أننا محتاجون إلى الله؟ هل نشعر أننا نريد أن يُعيننا الله؟!قد تقول: الآن تريدين أن أستعين و أجمع قلبي وأنا أشرب كأس ماء؟! نقول : نعم، كم من شخص مات بشربةِ ماء! لماذا تتصور أنه أمر تستطيعه؟!من أجل ذلك لابد أن تتصور مقدار ضعفك ومقدار حاجتك للعونالقاعدة الرابعة:احذر عدوّ الاستعانةكم عدو للاستعانة؟ ثلاثة:*1. نفسك*لأن نفسك هي التي تأتي منها الإحساس بالخبرة، فهيَ دائما تُحَسِّسُك أنَّك لست محتاج للاستعانة، على القاعدة المشهورة عندنا -للأسف- (أُتعب بدني ولا أُتعب قلبي!)بدليل أنه لو طلبنا من شخص طلب معين، وأتْعَبَنا في تنفيذه، سأقول: أُتعب بدني ولا أُتعب قلبي، فهذه القاعدة تَسري حتى حال عبادتنا لله! لأن الاستعانة هذه تريد منك عصرة قلب تشعرك أنك فقير، مع ما فيها من صعوبة.فَعصرُكَ الدائم لقلبك، سبب حياته، يُبقيه عَضَلَة ليّنة تتحرك، أمَّا تركك له، يُقَسِّيه مِثل الحجر، فمن أجل ذلك لا تعيش طول الحياة تاركاً لعصرهِ، ثم تأتي في لحظة وتريده أن يَنعصر بعد طول قسوة وطول ترك!*
**2. الشيطان*يأتي العدو الثاني الشيطان يأخذ نفسك مركباً أيْ يركب نفسك، يجدك ضعيفًا وليس عندك استعداد أن تُتعِب قلبك، فيزيد إحساسك أن هذا الأمر مُهلك، حتى لا تعتصر قلوبنا ونشعر بالألم، مع أن هذا الألم هو المُجدي وهو سبب صلاحه وهو سبب بقائه وهو سبب تعلقه بالله. فتجدنا لا نريد أن نخاف ولا نريد أن يقال لنا ستموتون وتدخلون قبوركم وستكونون وحدكم، ولابد أن تبحثوا عمَّا يؤنسكم.نحن نعمل لأنفسنا عملية غسل، بأن نُبْعِد عن أذهاننا أي شيء يؤلمنا، لكن لابد أن تُشْعِر نفسك بما ستلقاه من أجل أن لا يكون الألم وقتها أضعاف أضعاف ما كان من أَلَمٍ بسيطٍ في الدنيا.*3. الصُّحبة*فهي من أعظم المهلكات في مسألة الاستعانةهناك نوعين من الصحبة، ضدّ بعض:-1- صحبة تنفخك وتُشعِرَك أنك تستطيع أن تفعل كل شيء.2- صحبه تُشعِرَك أنك مهما فعلت لن يخرج منك شيء، أي: ليس منك رجاء. فلا الأول سيستعين ولا الثاني سيستعين، والسبب هو الصُّحبَة.
[1] النحل: 78

[2] النساء: 28

[3] الأعراف:188

[4] المعارج

[5]ما هو الأمر الذي وُجد مع المصلين فأخرجهم من الاستثناء؟ معهم " إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين ".
[6] فاطر:15

[7] الواقعة: 64

[8] الغدوة السير أول النهار من الغداة إلى طلوع الشمس.

[9] الروحة السير فيما بعد الزوال.

[10] الدلجة السير آخر الليل، وقيل سير الليل.

[11] رواه البخاري.

----------


## ذكرى الدار

القاعدة الخامسة:تَعَرَّفْ إِلَيْهِ فِي الرَّخَاءِ يَعْرِفْكَ فِي الشِّدَّةِوقد ورد في الحديث: عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: كُنْتُ رَدِيفَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: ((يَا غُلَامُ -أَوْ يَا غُلَيِّمُ- أَلَا أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ يَنْفَعُكَ اللَّهُ بِهِنَّ؟)) فَقُلْتُ: بَلَى، فَقَالَ: ((احْفَظْ اللَّهَ يَحْفَظْكَ، احْفَظْ اللَّهَ تَجِدْهُ أَمَامَكَ، تَعَرَّفْ إِلَيْهِ فِي الرَّخَاءِ يَعْرِفْكَ فِي الشِّدَّةِ، وَإِذَا سَأَلْتَ فَاسْأَلْ اللَّهَ، وَإِذَا اسْتَعَنْتَ فَاسْتَعِنْ بِاللَّهِ، قَدْ جَفَّ الْقَلَمُ بِمَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ فَلَوْ أَنَّ الْخَلْقَ كُلَّهُمْ جَمِيعًا أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَنْفَعُوكَ بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَكْتُبْهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ، لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِ، وَإِنْ أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَكْتُبْهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ، لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِ، وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ فِي الصَّبْرِ عَلَى مَا تَكْرَهُ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا، وَأَنَّ النَّصْرَ مَعَ الصَّبْرِ، وَأَنَّ الْفَرَجَ مَعَ الْكَرْبِ، وَأَنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا))[1]بمعنى إذا استعنت به في الرخاء، يلهمك ويسددك أن تستعين به في الشِّدة.واعلم أن استعانتك في الشدة بحدّ ذاتها نِعمة، فإذا ألهمك أن تستعين به، أعطاك ولابد، لكن الأهم أنك إذا استعنت به، لا تستبطئ عَطاءه سبحانه وتعالى.هذه خمس قواعد في مسألة الاستعانة نأتي الآن إلى استخدام الاستعانة في مسألة التربية.1) ما معنى التربية؟· رَبا الشيءُ يَرْبُو رُبُوّاً ورِباءً: زاد ونما· رباهُ: أي: نَمّى قواه الجسدية والعقلية والخُلُقِية. · التربية: هيَ تحويل الشيء من حال النقص إلى حال الكمال. يعني وأنت تربي ماذا تفعل؟ تحول هذا الابن من النقص في أخلاقه، في بدنه، في عقله، إلى الكمال، من هنا تبدأ أول المشكلة.2) ما هو مقياس النقص والكمال في التربية ؟أقول: ولدي هذا ناقص، فأنا أربيه من أجل أن يَكْمُل.نضرب المثال المشهور الذي يتكرر دائمًا: لما يأتيني شاب في المرحلة الثانوية وأصحابه أصحاب مكائِد دائمًا، وهو لا يفهم مكائدهم ودائمًا يَستغبونه، ما هو الكمال من وجهة نظر الأم؟المقياس العام في الكمال هنا أنه يفهمهم ويرُد عليهم ويعاملهم بمثلهِ، لكن هذا المقياس أتى من قوانينِنا.فلما نسمع النَّص الثَّابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يصِف فيه المؤمِن: ((الْمُؤْمِنُ غِرٌّ كَرِيمٌ، وَالْفَاجِرُ خِبٌّ لَئِيمٌ))[2]ما معنى ( غِرْ)؟ أي أنَّه لا يتفطن إلى مواطن الخداع لسلامةِ قلبهِ.قد يأتي من يستعمل المقياس العقلي ويقول: لو ما كان يتفطن إلى مواطن الخداع سيصبح غبي وسيأخذون حُقوقه!... إلى آخر كل الكلام.نقول: مثل هذا الكلام معناه من جهة أخرى كأني ما أفهم أن الله –عزّ وجلّ– يُدافع عن الذين آمنوا! وأنه –سبحانه وتعالى– مالك المُلك، وأنَّه هو الذي يُقَدّر الأقدار فَيُربّي العباد، ثم يتصوّر هذا الشخص أنه منبوذ ونقول له: يا أخي اترك الغباء هذا! وأسمّي السلامة التي في قلبه غباء أو ضعف شخصية!!، فآتي إلى الكمال وأجعله نقصًا.فما معنى أنِّي أُربِّيه -هنا-؟ معناه أني بَدل أن أحوّله مِن النَّقص إلى الكمال، أصبح العكس! بعد أن كان فيه صفات كمال، أصبحت أَرُدَّها إلى الوراء.من هنا تبدأ أصل المشكلة وهي أني لم أعرف مقياس الكمال والنقص. طوال الوقت نحن في تفكيرنا مقاييس خاطئة في التربية، من حيث الكمال والنقص، وفي الحقيقة أننا لا نعرف من الذي أتى بالكمال والنقص وعلى أي قانون أتى الكمال والنقص؟ حتى في قانون الدراسة حتى في قانون الذكاء حتى في هذه القوانين لا نفهم.نضع مقاييس محددة ونقول "إذا كنت (ذكيًّا) عليك أن تحلّ مسألة الرياضيات" لكن لا يوجد أحد متصور أن هناك ذكاء تصوري، وهناك ذكاء في الأرقام، وحتى في قدرته على التعبير هذا نوع من أنواع الذكاء، وليس شرطًا أن يكون مقياس الذكاء أنَّه ينجح في الرياضيات وبعد ذلك لما يكون في مجلس لا يستطيع أن يقول كِلمتين ذات فائدة! ثم بعد ذلك أرى أن ابنتي لا تستطيع أن تنجح في حياتها الزوجة؛ لأنه ليس لديها قدرة على التواصل! ولم تكتشف هذا إلا بعد ما صار عمرها 40 أو 30 أو 20 من أين سأحل المشكلة؟!المفروض أني أكتشف أن ليس لديها قدرة على التواصل مع الآخرين، فأحلّ لها مشكلة التواصل، ولا تجعل في تفكيرك أنها ممتازة لأنها تحل مسألة الرياضيات فقط!فكل هذه قوانين لابد من نَسْفِها من أجل أن يسير الأبناء باتّزان في هذه الحياة، نحن -للأسف- نَقوم بمظالِم عظيمة في حُكمنا عليهم خُصوصًا وأننا بعيدين عن المقياس الشرعي، وكل القضية عندنا: أن يرضى الناس عن أفعالنا! ما ننكر أنه رحمَ الله امرئٍ ذَبَّ الغيبة عن نفسه، وما ننكر أنه يجب أن لا تعرض نفسك لانتقاد المجتمع، هذا لو كان انتقاد المجتمع على شيء يستحق، فما دام أنك لم تخالف الشريعة ولم تخالف العُرف العام، فأنت على صواب، لكن إذا وجدنا أن العُرف العام هو المخالف للشريعة، وتجد مقاييسهُ أبطل ما تكون، فماذا نفعل؟! كل هذا يُدَمّر الشخص الذي أمامي، ويصنع نسخة جديدة من الإعاقات.مثال: بين الأم وبين أهل زوجها مشاكل لسبب أو لآخر، أهل الزوج ليسوا رَحم للأم لكن بالنسبة للأبناء يكونوا أرحامهم، فلمَّا تنقل حساسيتها منهم لهم، ستثبث في نفوسهم مشاعر الكراهية أو مشاعر الحساسية أو تفسير و تأويل الكلام الذي يحصل، وكل هذا يحصل من أجل أن تُخرج الأم ما في قلبها من حب استعلاء!إرادة العلو التي هي كبيرة من الكبائر القلبية تقع في النفس، فتأتي الأم تقول لابنها: "أريدك أفضل من أولاد عمك"، طول الوقت هذا تركيزي، ليس المهم أصحابك في المدرسة لكن أهم شيء هؤلاء (أولاد عمك) فهذا كله يقلب المقاييس!هذه أول خانة تحتاج إلى علاج وأول خانة تحتاج إلى استعانة، وهي أنه لابد من إعادة النَّظر في مقاييس النقص والكمال في التربية، ولابد من بحث عن نصوص شرعية فيها، لا ننسفها كلها ولا نجعلها كلها موجودة، ، أهم شيء لا تَلووا عُنق النصوص وتأتوا بها توافق ما نفعل وهوانا، وهذه مشكلة أخرى يعني يكون واحد عنده شيء من العلم وعنده هوى، فيأتي بالنصوص الشرعية ويجعلها شاهد على مرادهِ!إذًا أول سؤال ما معنى التربية؟ هو تحويل الشَّيء من حال النقص إلى حال التمام، تأتي النقطة الثانية في نفس الموضوع ما هو الكمال و ما هو النقص لهذا الشخص؟ يعني أنا عندي مثلا أربع أطفال الكمال في حق الأول ليس هو نفسه الكمال في حق الثاني وليس هو نفسه الكمال في حق الثالث وليس هو نفسه الكمال في حق الرابع ، ولا تتصوري أن المساواة في مثل هذا مطلوبة بل العدل هو المطلوب بمعنى أن كل واحد من أبنائي لابد أن يأخذ الكمال الذي يناسبه، فأنت تعرف أن واحد من أبنائك مبتلى بالشُّح -بخيل- خرج واحد من مجموعة كلهم كرماء!، هذا البخيل لابد أن أؤكد عليه دائمًا مفهوم الكرَم، لكن ما علاقة الثلاثة الإخوة الباقين حيث أنهم طوال الوقت يسمعون هذا الكلام ويأتيهم ما يؤذيهم؟! مثال: أحد الأبناء بخيل، أكره بُخله وهو جالس مع إخوانه، فأتكلم أمام الجميع: أنتم بخلاء وليس فيكم كرم والمفترض تكونوا كذا وكذا ...! هم كرماء وليس لهم علاقة، فلماذا يسمعو هذا الكلام؟! لماذا تقول (أنتم)؟! إذا أردت أن تتكلم عن الكرم على وجه العموم، تكلم بهدوء من أجل أن يتعزّز عند الذي عنده الكرم، وذاك تستجلب منه الكرم، أمَّا أنَّك تجمعهم كُلَّهم وتوصفهم كلهم بالنَّقص مع أن فيهم كمال! لماذا الظلم!؟المفترض أن تتعامل بالعدل، فإذا أردت أن تُعزز قيمة فهذا يختلف عن كونك تريد أن تهاجم صاحب القيمة الناقصة، يعني حتى النقص والكمال هذا ليس قانونًا عامًّا، بل يختلف، فأنت فيك نقائص تختلف عن الثاني، من أجل هذا نحن لابد أن نتخيل دورنا، فمع قوة احتكاكنا بأبنائنا، نكتشف نفسياتهم ونكتشف النقائص، لكن متى؟لمّا نعرف قانون النقص والكمال أصلاً، ما الذي يُعيننا على الاكتشاف؟ ما يُعيننا ولا يُبَصر بصائرنا ولا يُري أعيننا النقائص إلا ربهم خالقهم مالكهمفعلى ذلك عملية التربية من أًصلِها التي هي تحويل الشيء من حال الَّنقص إلى حال التمام، لا أملك إدراكه على وجه العموم إلا بأن يُعلمني الله، وعلى وجه الخصوص بالنسبة لأبنائي إلا أن يكشف الله لي أن هذا ينقصه كذا وهذا ينقصه كذا وهذا علاجه بكذا وهذا علاجه بكذا..
نأتي إلى السؤال الثالث: 3) ماذا تعتقد في أبنائك؟يقول الله –عزّ وجلّ- {وَاعْلَمُوا}هذا تنبيه يعني يجب عليكم أن تعلموا {أَنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلَادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ} لماذا خُتمت الآية بـ{وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ}[3]؟لأنها تناسب فتنة، يعني فتنة في الدنيا، وفي الآخرة عند الله أجر عظيم.معناها لابد أن تُغالب هواك في معاملتهم -نحن نسأل الله أن يغفر لنا- من قوة معاملتنا بالهوى لهم، ففي كثير من الأحيان يكون في نفوسنا ملل، أيْ مشاعر فيها كراهية للمعاملة معهم، ومن أجل أن أنتهي منهم ومن زنِّهم أُلَبّي لهم ما هو على هواهم، فأجمع على نفسي أمرين: عدم العناية بالأمانة، مع استجابتي لهم في ما يُهلكهم؛ لأنه في الغالب هذه الأشياء التي أعطيها على هواهم، يكون فيها نوع إهلاك، خصوصًا لو كان إهلاك في دينهم. يقول الشيخ السعدي في تفسيره هذه الآية:"ولما كان العبد ممتحنا بأمواله وأولاده، فربما حمله محبة ذلك على تقديم هوى نفسهعلى أداء أمانته، أخبر اللّه تعالى أن الأموال والأولاد فتنة يبتلي اللّه بهماعباده، وأنها عارية ستؤدى لمن أعطاها، وترد لمن استودعها ‏{‏وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ‏}[4]‏"إذاً عندنا مفهومين في الأبناء:1- أنهم فتنة: أي أنَّ الله يختبرك ماذا تعمل2- وأنهم عارية: أي أنهم ليسوا مِلْكَك تفعل بهم ما شئت، بل سَتُحاسب عن كل تصرف تصرفت معهم وستقِف بينَ يدي الله تُسْأل عنهم، فإذا تصورت هذه المسألة، علمتَ أنهم أمانة عُلِّقَت في عُنقِك ستحاسَب عنها بالتَّفصيل!نحن فقط نتوسل إلى الله أن يغفر لنا ما مضى من أفعالنا وأن يُسددنا في ما هو آتي، فهم علينا بلاء، (يكفينا رسوب في الاختبار، وكوننا طوال الوقت في انفعالات وعدم اتزان، يكفينا أن يكونوا سبب لفشلنا!) لأننا في الغالب نشعر أنهم مُلكُنا فشعورك أنهم ملكك، يجعلك تفعل بهم ما شئت.شخص عنده عبد، وآخر عنده أولاد، يكون مالك لأيِّهم أكثر: العبد أم الأولاد؟ العبد يستطيع أن يبيعه ويشتريه، يعني أنت أملك للعبد من مُلْكَك لأبنائك!والحديث الذي نعرفه: عَنْ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ قَالَ: كُنْتُ أَضْرِبُ غُلَامًا لِي، فَسَمِعْتُ مِنْ خَلْفِي صَوْتًا: ((اعْلَمْ أَبَا مَسْعُودٍ لَلَّهُ أَقْدَرُ عَلَيْكَ مِنْكَ عَلَيْهِ!)) فَالْتَفَتُّ فَإِذَا هُوَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ! فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هُوَ حُرٌّ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ، فَقَالَ: ((أَمَا لَوْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ لَلَفَحَتْكَ النَّارُ أَوْ لَمَسَّتْكَ النَّارُ!))[5] يعني إن لم تعتقه، مستك النار، تصوّري وهو يَملِك عبده! وملكه لعبدهِ أملَك من ملكه لولدهِ!ارجع إلى الوراء وانظر كم من المرات ضربت أبناءك من غير ما يكون على وجهة التأديب إنما ضرب تَشَفَّي؟! اسمع هذا النص بوضوح ((أَمَا لَوْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ لَمَسَّتْكَ النَّارُ!)) يعني الآن إن لم تَتُب، لمستك النار، هناك نوع من الضرب الذي هو (الضرب الـتأديبـي) لكن الضرب التأديبي هذا يجمع بين اعتقاد في القلب وبين عمل في السلوك، أما اعتقاد في القلب فأنت لا تريد إلا مصلحته، وأيضًا لا تريد أنَّ تمس هذه الآلة -التي تضرب بها- بدنه، إنما كل الذي تريده أنه يخاف، هذا بالنسبة من جهة اعتقادك.ومن الجهة الأخرى أن استعمالك لأداة لا تكون أداة تَشَفّي، ولمَّا تقع عليه لابد أن يقع في قلبك رحمته، وأن كل الذي تريده تأديبه.لكن ضرب التَّشفي هو ((لَوْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ لَمَسَّتْكَ النَّارُ))، فكم من المرات جمعنا لنفسنا مثل هذا ؟! كونك تعتقد أنهم (فتنة) يختبرك الله ماذا تفعل، وكونك تعتقد أنهم (عارية) يُفهمك أنك لا تملكهم وإنما سيُردوا إلى مالكِهم فتُحاسب عن فِعلِكَ معهم.لازلنا تحت سؤال ماذا تعتقد في أبنائك ؟خرجنا بنتيجتين: 1- نعتقد أنهم فتنة.2- وأنهم عارية.نأتي إلى الدليل الذي في سورة التغابن ، {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ وَأَوْلَادِكُمْ عَدُوًّا لَكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُمْ وَإِنْ تَعْفُوا وَتَصْفَحُوا وَتَغْفِرُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ} ثم تأتي الآية التي بعدها {إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلَادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ}[6] قال الشيخ السعدي: "هذا تحذير من الله للمؤمنين، من الاغترار بالأزواج والأولاد، فإن بعضهم عدو لكم،والعدو هو الذي يريد لك الشر، ووظيفتك الحذر ممن هذه وصفه والنفس مجبولة على محبةالأزواج والأولاد".النفس مجبولة على محبه الأبناء و الأزواج، لكن في نفس الوقت يجب أن تتصور أنهم عدو.
انظري الآية هذه خُتمت بماذا ؟{وَإِنْ تَعْفُوا وَتَصْفَحُوا وَتَغْفِرُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ}قال السعدي: "ولما كان النهي عن طاعة الأزواج والأولاد، فيما هو ضرر على العبد، والتحذير من ذلك،قد يوهم الغلظة عليهم وعقابهم، أمر تعالى بالحذر منهم، والصفح عنهم والعفو، فإن فيذلك، من المصالح ما لا يمكن حصره"{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ وَأَوْلَادِكُمْ عَدُوًّا لَكُمْ}فهمت أنهم أعداؤك، من جهة ماذا؟ من جهة أنهم يُضعفونَ إيمانك، يأتوا بك إلى الهوى، هل تتصور مادام أنهم عدو لك أي أنك ستعاملهم على أنهم عدوا وستحاربهم ؟؟ قيل لك في الآية {فَاحْذَرُوهُمْ} ومع حذركم {وَإِنْ تَعْفُوا وَتَصْفَحُوا وَتَغْفِرُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ}ما معنى هذا؟ يعني مع اعتقادك أنهم أعداء لكن يَبْقَ أن تعاملهم بالعفو والصفح عن فعلهم بك وعن إهلاكهم لك إذن: ماذا تعتقد في أبنائك ؟؟ أنهم فتنة، وأنهم عَارية، وأنهم عدو · الفتنة : يعني أن الله – عز وجل – يختبرك بهم ماذا تفعل.· العارية: معناها أنهم ليسوا مِلكك.· وكونهم أعداء: هذا يدخل في كونهم فتنة، يعني قد يفتنوك فَيُخرِجوك عن إيمانك عن طاعتك وعن استقامتك.أهم مفهوم في هذا كله أنهم فتنة واختبار لك، يعني الله –عز وجل– اختبرك في الأبناء ماذا تفعل، فيأتي هنا سؤال: ما هي الأدوات المعينة على هذا البلاء والاختبار؟ هي ثلاث أدوات:1- الرحمة، أعطاك الله الرحمة في قلبك.ومن أدلة الرحمة: ما ورد في صحيح البخاري عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: دَخَلَتْ امْرَأَةٌ مَعَهَا ابْنَتَانِ لَهَا تَسْأَلُ، فَلَمْ تَجِدْ عِنْدِي شَيْئًا غَيْرَ تَمْرَةٍ، فَأَعْطَيْتُهَا إِيَّاهَا، فَقَسَمَتْهَا بَيْنَ ابْنَتَيْهَا وَلَمْ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، ثُمَّ قَامَتْ فَخَرَجَتْ، فَدَخَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْنَا فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ، فَقَالَ: ((مَنْ ابْتُلِيَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْبَنَاتِ بِشَيْءٍ كُنَّ لَهُ سِتْرًا مِنْ النَّارِ))[7].المقصود أن أول أداة هذه موجودة معك لتربية أبنائك ولتحمل هذا البلاء؛ لأن الله –عزّ وجلّ– لمَّا يبتليك بالبلاء لابُد أن يعطيك أدوات تُعينك لتَحمل هذا البلاء وتُعينك من أجل أن تَنجح في البلاء، هذه الرحمة التي في قلوبناتُساعدنا على الصَّبر عليهم، لكن هل هذه الرحمة موجودة أم ذهبت؟ وإذا ذهبت إلى أين ذهبت؟اعلم أن قوة الرَّحمة متفاوتة بين الناس، لكن أعظم الناس رحمة هم أعلمهم بالله، والرحمة إشارة إلى قوة الإيمان، يعني كلما زادَت الرَّحمة، فهذه إشارة على قوة الإيمان.لا تتصور أن الرحمة أن تُوافق هواهم، بل الرحمة هي أن تطلب لهم المصلحة، فتكون حازمًا في موطن الحزم، وتكون جادًّا في موقف الجِدّ، وتكون مازحًا في موقف المِزاح، وتكون حنونًا مُعطيًا في مواقف العطاء..الرحمة أن تكون كما يُناسب في كل موقف، لستَ قاسيًا، بل يُمكن التفاهم معك، يمكن أن يكلموك وليس بينك وينهم حواجز، فهذا أول عامل.من أين تُستجلب الرحمة؟ من أين تُوَفَّق أن تكون حازمًا في موطن الحزم؟بالاستعانة بالله.2- الأداة الثانية: الحبل الموصول الذي لا ينقطع، يعني أنت لست بحاجة لا إلى انتظار ليلة القدر ولا إلى الساعة المستجابة يوم الجمعة ولا إلى ما بين الأذان والإقامة، بل طوال الوقت دعاؤك مستجاب.عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه-‏‏‏قَالَ: قال رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((ثَلَاثُ دَعَوَاتٍ مُسْتَجَابَاتٌ لَا شَكَّ فِيهِنَّ: دَعْوَةُ الْمَظْلُومِ، وَدَعْوَةُ الْمُسَافِرِ، وَدَعْوَةُ الْوَالِدِ عَلَى وَلَدِهِ))[8].ليس المقصود (عَلَى وَلَدِهِ) بمعنى للسوء، إنما المقصود أنه مستجاب الدعاء، والنصوص كثيرة متابعات على هذا الحديث، المقصود به أنه مستجاب الدعاء في أبنائه.وكلمة (الوالِد) هنا تشمل الأب والأم. يعني لَمّا كُلِّفت بهذا العمل الصَّعب وهو أن تُربي نفوس، وأنت لا تستطيع إصلاح نفسك فكيف تُصلِح غيرك؟! لكن لمَّا ابتلاك الله –عزّ وجلّ– بغيرك، ما تركك تتصرف فيه وأنت عاجز عنه، بل ابتلاك وأعطاك هذه الأداة العظيمة الذي هو الدعاء.هذا الحبل الموصول الذي لا ينقطع، الحبل المُهمَل، الحبل الذي لا نُعامل الله فيه بأدب! يُقال لك أن دعواتك مستجابة، ثم لمَّا يدعي العبد فلا يُستجاب له مباشرة، يترك باب الله مُسْتَبْطِئًا عطاء الله، إلى أن يقع في قلبه اليأس من رَوح الله، كأنه لا يتصور أنه لابد أن يتأدب مع الله ويعلم أن الله –عزّ وجلّ– فعّال لما يُريد وأن عطاءه يُوافق الحكمة، لكن المهم لا تترك هذا الحبل الموصول فسيأتي أثره ولو بعد حين.والبعض -للأسف- يستعمل هذا الحبل الموصول في سخط الله! بالدعاء على الأبناء.3- الأداة الثالثة: العجز، من الأدوات التي أُعطيتها من أجل أن تُربي أبناءك أنك عاجز، ولَمّا تكون عاجز سيأتي من هنا الحَل.ورد في النص: {وَالَّذِي قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ لَكُمَا أَتَعِدَانِنِي أَنْ أُخْرَجَ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ الْقُرُونُ مِنْ قَبْلِي}[9]كانا عاجزين أن يؤمن ابنهما أو يَرُدَّانهِ للإيمان، فماذا كان موقفهم؟{وَهُمَا يَسْتَغِيثَانِ اللَّهَ}لكن أهم شيء أنهم يقولون{وَيْلَكَ آَمِنْ}يعني لازال هناك كلام مع مشاعر العجز، فأنت أُعطيت الدعاء الذي هو {وَهُمَا يَسْتَغِيثَانِ اللَّهَ}وأُعطيت أيضًا أنك عاجز عن أن تُغير شيء لهم إلاَّ أن تدعو الله.
[1] رواه أحمد وصححه الألباني

[2] رواه أبو داود والترمذي وأحمد، وحسنه الألباني.

[3] الأنفال: 28

[4] تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان

[5] رواه مسلم وأبو داود، واللفظ لمسلم.

[6] التغابن: 15،14

[7] رواه البخاري ومسلم

[8] رواه الترمذي وأبو داود وأحمد، وحسنه الألباني.

[9] الأحقاف:17

----------


## ذكرى الدار

ماذا يفعل العاجز؟ أو كيف يتصرف العاجز؟
أولاً: لابد أن نشعر بعجزنا عن أن نُصلح قلوبهم، من أجل هذا أتت الأدعية في القرآن:§ {وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي}[1] يعني أنت يا رب أصلح لي في ذريتي وأنا لا أستطيع أن أصلحها.§ {هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ}[2] يعني واقع في قلبك أن الأبناء من أجل أن يكونوا قرة أعين، هذا إنما هو هبة من الله وليس بيدك أن يكونوا قرة أعين. فالعاجز أولاً يشعر بعجزه.
ثانيًا: العاجز هذا يُعامل ربه بالأدب، فيتأدب في الطلب حتى يأتيه الفَرَج.
يعني كُن مؤدبًا وأنت عاجز، كن مؤدبًا بين يدي الله، اطلب منه العون، اطلب منه العطاء، وكن مُؤدّبًا لما تطلب.وانتبه لَمَّا تطلب منه العطاء لا تُوصف له، وتقول: يا رب ولدي ينجح بتقدير ممتاز ويطلع الأول! هل هذا هو الأدب؟ ليس هذا هو الأدب أبداً، إنما الأدب أن تقول مثلا: أصلح لي في ذريتي، وفّقهم نجحهم، يسّر لهم أمرهم. الأدب أن تجعل الله وليّك، أنت تعلم أنّ الله –عزّ وجلّ– يدبِّر شؤون العباد وهو وليّ المتّقين، إذا دبّرهم، دبّر لهم أصلح ما يكون، أنت عاجز أصلا، فلما تتوسل إلى الله توسل إليه أن يُدبرهم على ما يوافق حكمته وأنت مؤمن أن ما يأتيك من عند ربك هو الخير والبركة، لا تَسْتَبْطئ.يا داعي! لا تَسْتَبطئ الفَرَّج، إنما تأدّب مع الله، واعلم أن انتظار الفَرَّج عبادة.ما دليلنا على أن انتظار الفَرج عباده؟ مِن مواطن عدَّة:
دليل من الكتاب: نبدأ أولاً بموقف يعقوب -عليه السلام- ماذا كان في قلبه؟ قال: {فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ}[3]، 

وقال {وَلَا تَيْئَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ}من الذي ييأس من رَوح الله؟ {إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْئَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ}[4].

إذن كل هذا زمن يعيشه الإنسان منتظر الفَرَج من الله، انتظار الفَرَج ضدّ اليأس مِن رَوح الله. 
ومن السنة: قوله -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: ((وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ النَّصْرَ مَعَ الصَّبْرِ، وَأَنَّ الْفَرَجَ مَعَ الْكَرْبِ، وَأَنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا))[5] .
إذن أنت تتعبد الله أن تنتظر نصره، الصبر هذا هو معنى كلمة انتظار الفَرَج، يعني اصبر حتى يأتيك الفَرَج, النصر يأتي مع الصبر، والعسر يأتي معه اليسر. فلَمّا تأتي إلى أولادك وهم يكبرون وينحرفون بدل أن يستقيموا! أنت تُربي وتُربي وتجد آثار تربيتك تَقِل بدل أن تزيد! 
فانظر إليهم وأنت عاجز، دَعْ عنك ما تسمعه من الناس وألقه خارجًا، فعندك ربّ، رحيم، لطيف، قريب، حكيم، عليم، سيأتيك بمرادك لكن صبرًا جميلاً، عامل ربك كامل الصفات بالأدب، لا تيأس من رَوحهِ أبدًا، لا تعاملوا أولادكم باليأس إنما استعينوا بالله على صلاحهم، اطلبوا مِن الله أن يُصلِحهُم ولَمَّا تكون عاجز عن تربيتهم، فالمفروض أن يزيد رجاؤك بربّك ولا تيأس منهم ومن ربك.احذر ترك طلب الهداية والصَّلاح للأبناء، فهذا يأس من الله! واليأس من الله هذه كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب! املأ قلبك أن المُعين لابد أن يردهم إليك سالمين، لكن اطلب منه –سبحانه وتعالى– ذلك، وما أكثر الحالات التي يرى فيها الآباء والأمهات استقامة أبناءهم فيتصورون أنهم ظاهرًا وباطنًا مستقيمين، ولا يعلمون عن الخفايا التي يمكن أن تدور في داخلهم! فينخدع العبد ويترك طلب الاستقامة لأولاده! يَترك طلب الله أن يهديهم مُغترًّا بالصورة الظاهرة! ففي كل الحالات اِبْقَ دائمًا عند باب الله؛ لأن الله اختبرك بهم.
هل تعرف ما معنى أنه اختبرك بهم؟اختبرك: هل تثق في نفسك أنك أنت الذي تربيهم، أم تستعين به على تربيتهم؟؟ اختبرك: هل تقف عند بابه طالبًا منه متوسِّلاً إليه، أم تكون معتمد على نفسك، أم تتركهم وتهملهم تركًا تامًّا؟؟ لَمّا نقول: (توكل على الله واستعن به) هذا لا يعني بصورة أن تتركهم، بل تعامل معهم بثلاث معاملات:
1- تكلم وأنت يائس أن يأتي كلامك بنتيجة -يائس أن يبلغ كلامك قلوبهم-، مُتيقِّـنًا أن الله هو الذي يقذف في قلوبهم كلامك.
2- تكلم وأنت لا تنتظر أن يتغيّر تصرفهم بكلامك، بل يُغير الله أحوالهم -ولو بعد حين-، ويجعل كلامك سبب لتغيّرهم، ويكون في ميزانك، كلامك هذا يكون في ميزانك.
3- احرص على إبعادهم عن الفساد وعن أسبابه متيقنًا أن حِرصك ليس هو سبب حِفظهم إنما يحفظهم الله ، وتبرَأ ذِمَّتك.
يعني أنت كل تفكيرك مع الله الذي ابتلاك، تتكلم وما تتصور أن الكلام هوالذي سيأتي بنتيجة لكني أتكلم من أجل أن أقوم بما يجب عليَّ، فَلَمّا ألقى الله أستطيع أن أدافع عن نفسي أني قلت قدر ما أستطيع، من أجل هذا لا تيأسوا من الكلام.
أما المرحلة الأولى في الحياة التي هي إلى سن العاشرة: فهؤلاء استمتِعوا معهم بتكرار الكلام؛ لأنهم يستطيعون أن يستوعبوا الكلام مهما تكرر وبعد هذا لمّا يأتي ما نُسميه بالمراهقة، هذه المرحلة تكلم مهما صَدّوك، تكلم مهما ردّوك؛ لأن كلامك هذا من باب التعبّد وليس من باب التسلية، يعني أنت تكلم وانصحهم وعِظهم وقل لهم قوموا للصلاة... مِن أجل أن تتقرّب إلى الله بهذه الكلمات وليس من أجل أنَّ هذه الكلمات هي التي تأتي بالنتيجة، واصبر، ثم يجعل الله كلامك يثقب قلوبهم رحمةً بك وبهم.تكلم وحتى لو وجدت أنهم لا يسمعون، تكلم حتى لو وضعوا أصابعهم في آذانهم! تكلم لأنه هذه مسؤوليتك أن تتكلم، ليس مسؤوليتك أن تأتي بقلوبهم ما يأتي بقلوبهم إلاَّ الله، سيأتي بقلوبهم لكن الله يختبر تصبر أم لا تصبر اختبرك أنت.من أجل ذلك كُن يائساً مِن نفسك، و ضَعْ كل رجائك من ربك، وانتظر الفرج، سيأتيك ولابُد؛ لأن الله وعد بهذا.
ثالثاً: إذا آتاك الله ما تُحب، فلتكُن كما يحب الله.
مثلاً: أتاك التوفيق، أولادك وُفقوا ونجحوا في الاختبارات، انظر للآية جيدًا وانظر كيف حال الناس؟{فَإِذَا مَسَّ الْإِنْسَانَ ضُرٌّ دَعَانَا} يعني استعان وتذلل وفعل كل الأفعال {ثُمَّ إِذَا خَوَّلْنَاهُ نِعْمَةً مِنَّا}إذا جاءته النعمة، إذا نجح أولادي{إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ}يعني نحن تعبنا ونحن ذاكرنا لهم!!اعلم أن مثل هذه الجُمَل ليست سهلة، كنت في ضُر ومنكسر وذليل وتقول يا رب أعطيني فلما خوَّلك نعمة تقول إنما أُوتيته على علم!{بَلْ هِيَ فِتْنَةٌ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ}[6]وهذه هي حالتنا، الآية تصفنا تمامًا، أكثرهم لا يعلمون أن الله فتنهم لمَّا أعطاهم ورسبوا في الفتنة، لأنهم لما أعطاهم، نسبوا هذه النعمة إلى أنفسهم، إلى جهدهم، إلى مدرسيهم، إلى الأسئلة السهلة ... إلخ، لا تقل إلاَّ بفضل الله، لست أنت الذي أصلحتهم ولا أنت الذي نجحتهم ولا وُفِّقوا بفضلك ولا أنت لك عليهم مِنَّة.. بل الله وحده المنّان الذي أعطاك وأعطاهم، وهذه المصيبة سائرة حتى عند الأتقياء! لا يتصورون أنه يجب أن لا تنسب النعمة إلاَّ إلى الله.
موضوع فعل الأسباب: قبل العمل: كن موحّدًا واطلب من الله الأسباب.
أثناء العمل: استعن بالله أن يعينك على أن تقوم بالعمل، اطلب منه العون.
فإذا انتهى العمل: وأتى مرادكم، لا تتكلموا عن الأسباب بأي صورة، لا تقول ذاكرنا، لا تقول بذلنا، لا تقول فعلنا.. أبداً، الأسباب هذه ألقيها بعيد عنك تمامًا، حتى لا تدخل تحت جملة {إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ}.الله هو رب الأسباب الذي أتى بالأسباب، وهو الذي نفعك بالأسباب، وهو الذي أتى بالنتائج بعد الأسباب. قول: (لكل مجتهد نصيب) قبل أن ندخل الاختبار، حُثّهم على العمل بكل الأسباب الشرعية قبل أن ندخل في العمل، لكن بعد ما ننتهي وتأتيك النتائج قف.
· فالذي درس ونجح قول له كلمة واحدة: (هذا من فضل الله).
· والذي لم يدرس ولم ينجح، وقت نزول المصيبة: لا تقل (غير قدّر الله وما شاء فعل)، ولمّا تبرد المصيبة، نفكك الأسباب نقول: (الله جعل لكل شيء سببًا، وأنت ما أخذت السبب، فهذا جزاؤك)نتوسل إلى الله أن يُعلّمنا عنه؛ لأنه قد تأتي كلمات بسيطة تدلّ على ما في النفس ونحن غير شاعرين بأنفسنا أننا نقول خِلاف ما يجب أن يكون، ثم نحن بأنفسنا نتكلم عن كُفران النعمة ويجب أن لا نبطر على النعمة! ونجد أنفسنا من جهة أخرى نقول كلمات تأتي بذلك.أسأل الله –عزّ وجلّ– أن يكون لنا معينًا على تربية هؤلاء، وأساله -سبحانه وتعالى- أن يسددكم أن تطلبوا منه وحده الصلاح لأبنائنا، اللهم آمين.
[1] الأحقاف:15

[2] الفرقان:74

[3] يوسف:18

[4] يوسف:87

[5] المعجم الكبير للطبراني، صححه الألباني.

[6] الزمر:49

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكِ أختنا " ذكرى الدار ".. ونفع بكِ الاسلام والمسلمين ..
ولي عودة ان شاء الله لاتمام القراءة

----------


## ذكرى الدار

وأحسن إليك أختنا لجين
شكرًا لمرورك

----------

